# magawish villas egypt



## kim konnoris

hi, does anyone know if the MAGAWISH villas are in hurgarda?
and what is the area like ?


----------



## lyndsay552

It's on the south part of Hurghada. Still hurghada but heading towards Sahl Heeseh.


----------



## lyndsay552

Try google earth. 

Just type in Magawish, Hurghada, Egypt and it will give you the general area.

Lyndsay


----------



## gathanasious

*Location*

HI 
Magawish Villas located 5 minutes from Hurghada international Airport on your way to Sahl hasheesh. if need more help let me know


----------



## kim konnoris

thanks for info; very close to airport, too much noise. i'll keep looking in hurgarda. kim


----------



## j4hurghada

We have apartment in Megawish area. It is the South of Hurghada and the prices are a bit dearer but very nice area. as for airplane noise we never hear the planes as they come in over the desert and over hotels (albatros resort).

When are you going out? I would say have alook you will fall in love with the area. Very nice public beach, posh hotels, Hilton Resort, Intercontinental, check on google map search Grand hotel, it is also very near the mubarak 6, when we get taxi we always ask for mubarak 6 as taxi drivers know this area.


----------



## lyndsay552

If you look on google, most of Hurghada is within 5-10 mins from the airport. We are staying beside Mobarak 6, which couldn't be much closer to the airport, so i'll let you know what the airoplane noise (if any) is like.

Lyndsay


----------



## j4hurghada

I promise you not alot of noise from airplanes, and we have been out a couple of time now. We always drink in the bar opposite the Hor's Palace well opposite the HSBC bank next to hor's palace.


----------



## gathanasious

hi J4 Hurghada this area you talking about is called Intercontinental Area Not Magawish


----------



## j4hurghada

yes but sometimes they call it megawish am I wrong then where is megawish area


----------



## j4hurghada

correct me i'm wrong yes it is the intercontinental area we are in but megawish area very near, moubarak 6 very near to me too. I definatly know this cus we do alot of our shopping in the little shops on there, and the villa's look fantastic.


----------

